# Knee Replacement.



## grovesy (May 11, 2017)

Had my Knee Replacement surgery yesterday 2 weeks after seeing surgeon. 
Had under spinal and sedation, did not know no General till yesterday as the Pre-op nurse told me would be General. 
Also do not either they are doing research on a Dressing called a Pico for high risk patients such as Diabetic s, the dressing has an in built negative pressure pump, designed to aid healing an reduce infection. 
So far I am having periods of feeling great and others feeling sick and nauseous. 
 My blood pressure is a bit on the low side, so I have been unable to get out of bed as I felt wozy after sitting on edge of bed. Other than that Physio is pleased with my efforts, she will be back later to try again. 
Food selection is not too bad, as it is Privately run Ramsey Hospital.
WiFi connection is low, but my room overlooks a nicely kept garden area.


----------



## Robin (May 11, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Had my Knee Replacement surgery yesterday 2 weeks after seeing surgeon.
> Had under spinal and sedation, did not know no General till yesterday as the Pre-op nurse told me would be General.
> Also do not either they are doing research on a Dressing called a Pico for high risk patients such as Diabetic s, the dressing has an in built negative pressure pump, designed to aid healing an reduce infection.
> So far I am having periods of feeling great and others feeling sick and nauseous.
> ...


Glad things are going well ( give or take the BP and nausea, hope that settles quickly). It's a good job the garden is well kept, else you'd be itching to get out there and do some weeding!


----------



## mikeyB (May 11, 2017)

Morning, grovesy. Sounds like everything is running smoothly. I think it's common practice now to do joints with spinal anaesthetic, my hip will be done that way. It'll be the pain killers that are making you feel nauseous, if you aren't used to opiates.  And well done for impressing the physio. 

Keep in touch, and I hope everything works out fine.


----------



## Lindarose (May 11, 2017)

Glad to hear your op is behind you now grovesy. Hope you soon feel much better.


----------



## Hazel (May 11, 2017)

Well done you.

Wishing you a full and speedy recovery xxx


----------



## Steff (May 11, 2017)

Grovesy,
Wishing you a speedy recovery. x


----------



## RobK (May 11, 2017)

Sounds like your doing really well and wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 11, 2017)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Grovesy. X


----------



## grovesy (May 11, 2017)

Thank you everyone. 
The recovery nurse told me they do most joint replacements under Spinal!.


----------



## mikeyB (May 11, 2017)

That's because the operations are mainly carried out on older people who don't tolerate general anaesthetics well. Apart from that, across all age groups, hospital stays are shorter and post op morbidity is vastly reduced. As your posts demonstrate!


----------



## Ditto (May 11, 2017)

Glad you're on the other side of the op, get well soon.


----------



## Copepod (May 11, 2017)

Glad to hear the surgery went well. The surgeon's and anaesthetist's work are done, so now it's mainly you and nurse(s) regarding wound healing, plus you and physio regarding increasing range if movement. Take all the pain relief you are offered so you can throw yourself into exercises once you leave sight if the physio. I'm sure you wouldn't, but some people think that what the physio does is sufficient, and forget about continuing exercises, as prescribed, at home. My dad (aged 80 years) had a knee replacement about 18 months ago. When his improvement stalled a bit, because he was missing some exercise sessions due to busy life, we designed a tick box form together - 2 boxes per day for home exercises, plus 3 boxes per week for swim or gym, plus a box to record any walking further than to the sports centre, about 200m from their house.


----------



## trophywench (May 11, 2017)

Damned if you do and damned if you don't - I throw up after GA but have never had to have an epidural so dunno about that!  Urrghh.

Hope your BP sorts itself and you can come off whatever's making you want to up-chuck asap - heal well !


----------



## Martin Canty (May 11, 2017)

Great news, hope the nausea goes away soon.


----------



## grovesy (May 11, 2017)

I think it could be Oxycontin, not had before.


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 12, 2017)

Pleased to hear that your surgery went well.  Hope your recovery is smooth.


----------



## trophywench (May 12, 2017)

All your side effects, and a lot more  are listed for Oxycontin grovesey!

Thing is though - is it doing its job ie eliminating pain - and how long do you need it for?  None of the really strong painkillers is without side effects - but when you need em you just need em and that's that.  Can't recall if you've said - do you not do well on morphine? - cos you could ask to be changed to something else, I daresay.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 13, 2017)

Hi grovesy  - would have liked to have sent a bouquet of flowers but no address  - so sending you a pic of my lilac tree instead. Hope youre feeling more tip top and your new knee is behaving, take care x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (May 17, 2017)

Hi grovesy  - pleased that you're home now enjoying all you're home comforts  - how are you today and how's that new knee of yours - I expect you've been given knee exercises to do at home so hope they're not too painful for you  - another few weeks you'll be just fine I'm sure  - just don't over do things at the minute will you  - slowly does it. You take care now hun x
WL


----------



## grovesy (May 17, 2017)

I am fine thanks, managing to walk around the garden a few times a day. Also managed to walk to the end of road for the first time today.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 17, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I am fine thanks, managing to walk around the garden a few times a day. Also managed to walk to the end of road for the first time today.


That's what I call progress grovesy  - you did very well to walk to the end of the road too - good for you. Keep up the good work  - you'll be joining @Northie in a marathon before you know it! Take care of yourself x
WL


----------



## grovesy (May 17, 2017)

wirralass said:


> That's what I call progress grovesy  - you did very well to walk to the end of the road too - good for you. Keep up the good work  - you'll be joining @Northie in a marathon before you know it! Take care of yourself x
> WL


Ta.
No chance in me taking up running.


----------



## Ljc (May 17, 2017)

You're doing well


----------



## grovesy (May 17, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 18, 2017)

Hope the healing is continuing well grovesy.


----------



## grovesy (May 18, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Hope the healing is continuing well grovesy.


Thanks , I am getting there, and doing the exercises.


----------



## mikeyB (May 18, 2017)

Aye, you'll be back on the training ground soon enough. Keep up the good work.

That's what worries about getting the hip done. My exercise capability is very limited. A challenge for the physios I think.


----------



## grovesy (May 18, 2017)

I found all the Physio's really nice, the 2 that were on on Saturday were even being cheeky to each other, turned out they were twins but did not look much a alike. I even had a call on Monday to make sure I had a follow up appointment.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 18, 2017)

Good to hear the hospital is keeping on top of things grovesy  - makes you feel you've not been forgotten  - hope your knee is healing well & take care on the pavements too x
WL


----------



## grovesy (May 18, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Good to hear the hospital is keeping on top of things grovesy  - makes you feel you've not been forgotten  - hope your knee is healing well & take care on the pavements too x
> WL


Well on my road the paths are more tarmac than paving slabs,  which you don't realise can be just as bad, my side not too bad but the otheside  are like potholes.


----------



## trophywench (May 18, 2017)

Blimey grovesey!  You are doing well - I am impressed, both by your progress and the regularity of the physio appointments.

Hope it continues to go well.


----------



## Ljc (May 18, 2017)

Wow I'm very impressed.


----------



## grovesy (May 18, 2017)

I saw a Physio at least once a day in hospital, and I came home Sunday, could have come Saturday, but as I only have an upstairs loo I wanted to be sure. I also have a contact number for Physio if I need to before my follow up. 
I had my Picco Dressing ( a dressing with low pressure pump) removed Tuesday as an out patient, replaced with a water resistant one, to stay on for another 7-10 days.I then can remove along with any remaining ster- strips. If I have any concerns to ring and request a wound check.


----------



## trophywench (May 18, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Well on my road the paths are more tarmac than paving slabs,  which you don't realise can be just as bad, my side not too bad but the otheside  are like potholes.




Hee hee - not until I had to convey husband with leg in plaster in wheelchair along our road - did I realise that both side pavements slope down towards the kerb, more than a bit.  Plus the usual sundry dips holes or sticky up bits that aren't that unreasonable to find anywhere.  A quarter mile walk along it is an absolute chore, on foot - not a pleasure or even easy.  So you couldn't turn left at all out of our front gate, at the moment and neither can I without some trepidation.  And it's so bloody boring to the right constantly - even though it is flatter in some places !  LOL


----------



## grovesy (May 18, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Hee hee - not until I had to convey husband with leg in plaster in wheelchair along our road - did I realise that both side pavements slope down towards the kerb, more than a bit.  Plus the usual sundry dips holes or sticky up bits that aren't that unreasonable to find anywhere.  A quarter mile walk along it is an absolute chore, on foot - not a pleasure or even easy.  So you couldn't turn left at all out of our front gate, at the moment and neither can I without some trepidation.  And it's so bloody boring to the right constantly - even though it is flatter in some places !  LOL


Exactly. I think my side is not as bad as as over the last 10 years we have all at some point had BT digging up to sort out phone problems.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 18, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Well on my road the paths are more tarmac than paving slabs,  which you don't realise can be just as bad, my side not too bad but the otheside  are like potholes.


This is what I was concerned about but glad your side seems safer x
WL


----------

